# Super Meat Boy



## AndyB (Jan 14, 2011)

WAAAAARRRRRRRPPPPPPZOOONNNEEEE*EE!

Super Meat Boy is a platform game out on steam (as well as XBLA)
It's one infuriating game, but it's so good. It's funny, it's cute. 

Wondering who else out there has it, how far you are, what you're using (keyboard, pad).


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 14, 2011)

a quarter of the way through cotton alley.
need ogmo, and the last two or three bandage unlock characters.


Spoiler



playing as bandage girl is so rewarding :3


----------



## AndyB (Jan 14, 2011)

Currently in Hell. Been putting off playing it for a while, due to keyboard.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 14, 2011)

This ****ing game is Satan.


----------



## Brad (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm stuck on the Final boss in Hell.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jan 14, 2011)

Fabioisonfire said:


> This ****ing game is Satan.


 See my avatar. Also, got to Hell. I'm not gonna try to get any farther though until I get a 360 controller for my computer. Still a great game, one I'm proud to say was made by a local company.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 14, 2011)

Played this at a friends on Xbox. Fun game play, funny characters, funny scenes, and GET THE ****ING BANDADE!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Hell, dark world, all of my hate.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 14, 2011)

i've done all the dark world levels in the first two worlds, all but one in the last world, skipped two dark worlds completely because i didn't feel like taking the time to mash my face against the wall trying to get the bandages.

cotton alley is sick. :3

i'll get around to beating all the levels at some point.  bandages, mebbe.


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

I took a break and started playing other arcade games on the XBOX.  If I remember correctly I am at Hell.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't played it in a while, but I only got to the second level because I had to get an A+ on everything including the dark worlds, which was infuriating.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2011)

Bump'd

Anyway, I recently got a controller that I could use with my pc. And boy is it so much easier!


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Whenever I see something like 'meat boy' or 'meat balls'

I remember that Episode of RockWizz when she Julia Zemero was like 'meat balls, meat balls, hit that perfect meat ball'


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 19, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Bump'd
> 
> Anyway, I recently got a controller that I could use with my pc. And boy is it so much easier!


 IT'S LIKE YOU'RE ACTUALLY PLAYING A GAME


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> IT'S LIKE YOU'RE ACTUALLY PLAYING A GAME


 
I was a beast on keyboard, now I'm more so with pad. B)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 17, 2011)

Bumpity.

My older brother has it, and it sure as hell looks frustrating. I hear a lot of "DAMMIT" "****" "CRAP" from the other room, and the occasional "YESSSSSSSSSS"

Awesome music, too.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2011)

And you thought you were good at the game?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jPn6zQWsAg


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 18, 2011)

AndyB said:


> And you thought you were good at the game?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jPn6zQWsAg


Good golly gumdrops. o_o
That game looks like it inflicts many ulcers, but also has the ability to etch itself into your brain.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 18, 2011)

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Good golly gumdrops. o_o
> That game looks like it inflicts many ulcers, but also has the ability to etch itself into your brain.


 
Off topic: I've been saying "Good golly gumdrops" all the time at school because of you xD
On topic: I don't know if I have the patience to finish off this game. That guy on the video was amazing! I always rage at this game, but manage to say "one more time" until I finally beat the level... Then I can't quit once I get on that much of a roll!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 19, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Off topic: I've been saying "Good golly gumdrops" all the time at school because of you xD


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah trend setter all up in here >:J


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2011)

PaJami said:


> On topic: I don't know if I have the patience to finish off this game. That guy on the video was amazing! I always rage at this game, but manage to say "one more time" until I finally beat the level... Then I can't quit once I get on that much of a roll!



I think i'm kind of the same way, either i don't play it at all, or i finish it in one playthrough.

So, i think i started playing the game yesterday, and beat it in about 4+ hours? Maybe 5+ wasn't really paying attention.

6-5 was the most grueling level in the game.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 9, 2011)

I DON'T CARE THAT I'M BUMPING THIS BECAUSE HOLY **** ****ING******** I BEAT THE KID'S LEVELS


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 25, 2011)

I double post because I can. Anyone do any of the "X" Boy achievements? (i.e. Wood Boy, Squirrel Boy, Needle Boy) They're the achievements you get for finishing a level without dying.
I just finished murdering my fingers with Blood Clot Boy (Dark Hospital), so I now have Wood Boy (Forest), Needle Boy (Hospital), Blood Clot Boy (Dark Hospital), Salt Boy (Salt Factory), and Dead Boy (The End).

Also, Cotton Alley can go die.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 26, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> I double post because I can. Anyone do any of the "X" Boy achievements? (i.e. Wood Boy, Squirrel Boy, Needle Boy) They're the achievements you get for finishing a level without dying.
> I just finished murdering my fingers with Blood Clot Boy (Dark Hospital), so I now have Wood Boy (Forest), Needle Boy (Hospital), Blood Clot Boy (Dark Hospital), Salt Boy (Salt Factory), and Dead Boy (The End).
> 
> Also, Cotton Alley can go die.


 big congrats to you, man.

i've got the first one (squirrel boy or forest boy, i dunno which, the light world) and the rest were like "**** that ****".

i haven't played in forever.  lost interest in the game, though i can respect that you have mad skillz.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> big congrats to you, man.
> 
> i've got the first one (squirrel boy or forest boy, i dunno which, the light world) and the rest were like "**** that ****".
> 
> i haven't played in forever.  lost interest in the game, though i can respect that you have mad skillz.


 
I still don't have 100 bandages, though. D:


----------

